# So I test drove an '06 GTO



## ATPhotodesign (May 26, 2008)

_this_ car, to be exact...










…and just what was my impression? Probably NOT what you would expect. 

First of all let me say that if money was no object and I could own two cars, this would probably be one of them. That being said, let me suit up (flame suit that is) and get to my short review:

This car is fast and it has a lot of power. The power was brutal. Let me say that again. The power was unbelievably brutal. In 18 years I’ve never quite driven anything with the amount of immediate force that the LS2 delivers. I had the whole family in the car and while my driving was tame compared to if I was alone it still allowed me powerslide like a drift king. Even full of passengers, this car pulled like a freight train. The immense power delivery was so predictable that I never felt like I was in danger of ‘losing it’. Spirited driving was a blast, if a little on the side of overkill. It’s sort of like deer-hunting with an M-60. It gets the job done, but it’s a bit messy. 

Which brings me to the NOT so good points... the T-56 and its horrible shifter. The shifter can best be described as a knife in a jar of peanut butter. After driving an S2000 last week, I was spoiled by one of the best shifters on the planet. Unfortunately, the one in the GTO was one of the worst I’ve experienced in any car that wasn't a delivery truck or a Freightliner. 

The suspension was fine, although there WAS a lot of body roll. I suppose both of these issues could be fixed with aftermarket upgrades. But that's besides the point.

Basically, when I was driving any other way than with my hair is on fire, I was utterly un-impressed. 

Usually after test drives I’m sad or finding faults in my own car. That was often the case with my mkiv’s(2001-2005 GTI VR6/Jetta 1.8T). It was the exact opposite for me this time. The GTI 2.0Tjust seemed like that much better of a car. With the REVO software re-flash that gives my car 40hp/75 lb/ft over stock it was a way more satisfying daily driver. 

Since the car was in Napa, we spent the rest of the day driving up the Silverado Trail and hwy 128 around Lake Berryessa. The FWD didn’t bother me one bit. The only thing I missed about the GTO was the ability to get sideways. Well there was one other thing. That exhaust note. WOW, what an exhaust note!



My final impressions are that the GTO could be a great GT or weekender, but I can only afford to have one all-encompassing sporty, powerful daily driver. While I have 'only' ~245 hp or so it never felt slow in comparison to the GTO. It is slower, I realize. It's just not an issue. There will ALWAYS be a faster car, but fun, practical and somewhat economical are all parts of my equation. So for now the GTI excels at that. And I can fit gobs of stuff in the back (like a 46" HD TV!!!)


I hope I didn't come off as a hater, as I did enjoy the car. I just didn't enjoy it MORE than my current car so for now the GTO is out.

Hopefully I'll see you guys around the forums or perhaps I'll win the lottery!

Until then, I'll be rockin this car.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Good Luck!!! You have a nice car.


----------



## DarrenCT (May 20, 2008)

great review.... I can see most of what you are saying (especially about the power), but the shifting??... unless maybe I got a "good" one, this shifts better than my last car, which was an '04 bmw 645ci 6spd, but does have more body roll.... I love this part (shifting)of the Goat.... BTW, the GTI you have is pretty sweet!:cheers


----------



## ATPhotodesign (May 26, 2008)

DarrenCT said:


> great review.... I can see most of what you are saying (especially about the power), but the shifting??... unless maybe I got a "good" one, this shifts better than my last car, which was an '04 bmw 645ci 6spd, but does have more body roll.... I love this part (shifting)of the Goat.... BTW, the GTI you have is pretty sweet!:cheers


perhaps the car I drove was a bad example. All I can say is the 3-4 shift at speed was an adventure. And I'd say I am a fairly competent driver.

I didn't expect it to rattle either. Who knows why this car was sitting at a dealer with only 13,009 miles on it. Could have been some rough miles, ya know?


----------



## ATPhotodesign (May 26, 2008)

NJSierra said:


> Good Luck!!! You have a nice car.


Thanks. The GTI is like the polar opposite of the GTI in terms of sporty cars, but IMHO when fully equipped (minus the Sat Nav, which is rubbish)is the best car under $30k.

Bi Xenon HIDs, Heated seats, headlight washers, blue-tinted glass, dual-zone climate control, XM radio, even air conditioned glove box and center armrest box!

By 2008 however, VW had de-contented them and all you can get now is the heated seats, HIDs and Sirius sat nav.










If only it had RWD....


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

To an extent, I agree with your opinion of the T-56; it's sloppy compared to other manuals I've owned (including Mustang GT's). On the other hand, I've gotten used to it and it's not as bad as I once believed. I also agree with your take on the GTO being your sole daily driver. Mine, as you suggested, is the perfect weekend toy. It's a blast in the mountains and although it won't handle like an S2000, it combines a great highway ride with the capability of maintaining your attention through the twisties. Especially if you appreciate power-assisted steering delivered through your rear wheels. My around town car is an '06 KIA Spectra, which I like a lot, but I like your GTI a hell of a lot more.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I really enjoyed your review. I myself do like the shifter. I have noticed when it is cold and not warmed up the shifter seems more clunky but has the tranny and engine warms up it smooths out. I enjoyed your description of of the power and excelleration. That GTI is beautiful.....Enjoy.:cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I wish you had opportunity to drive and new 06. As has been mentioned before 13k. is plenty of time to thrash. As far as reviews go, I am not offended in the least. No car is perfect and the GTO is no exception. (Did I just say that?)...

Regarding the T-56; the only compliant I have is the length of the throws, other than that mine has been trouble free and I am approaching 15k. of spirited driving…

Best of luck to you and take care…:cheers

Rich


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

You're more of a handling-precision kinda guy... What the heck did you EXPECT from a car weighing-in at almost 3,900 lbs, with your entire family plunked in it?

See, I really dig a sharp handling and fine-feeling maching myself... But without good power (and when I mean good, I mean at LEAST 300hp, and that would still bore me to tears...), it's meaningless....

I would spend all my days in that VW, punching the dashboard to try and force it forward... Nice car, but you're on a forum that would sooner chew a shotgun barrel than down-power...

P.S., the shifter is mushy, but it's also idiot-proof... Once you get past your expectations, and just drive, it's easy to live with...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

3,725 lbs. Not that I mean to split hairs...LOL...:cheers



69bossnine said:


> You're more of a handling-precision kinda guy... What the heck did you EXPECT from a car weighing-in at almost 3,900 lbs, with your entire family plunked in it?
> 
> See, I really dig a sharp handling and fine-feeling maching myself... But without good power (and when I mean good, I mean at LEAST 300hp, and that would still bore me to tears...), it's meaningless....
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Good review man. Just make sure you bring you binoculars next time you race a GTO so you can read the license plate. LOL, good luck with the new car.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Enjoyed the review.. I'm guessing you made the right choice since your considering everything that goes into driving. You do have an almost perfect car for your expectations. Maybe if you had the extra money you would get the GTO for weekends, but money doesnt grow on tree's. Otherwise.. no need to trade the car your happy with for something your not going to completely enjoy. Goodluck and nice to welcome you to this forum!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

"A knife in peanut butter", I like that. I was thinking more along the lines of, "A broom handle in a bucket of rocks". Actually, it's not that bad. It shouldn't have rattled at all. There is definately something wrong with that particular car, but even a good running GTO doesn't have the best shifter in the world.

I'll be honest, I love my GTO, but, had I known how high gas was going to go, I wouldn't have bought it, and I wouldn't buy anything with a 6.0 V-8 today. 

Good luck with the GTI:cheers


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

> "A broom handle in a bucket of rocks".



hahahah.

I still like it. It feels like when shifting, i'm doing some work.  

I Like all cars for what they are, but since i started using my GTO to get to work in the morning, i no longer need coffee. 
Yeah, Start your day with a little lead-footed G.T.O.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

ATPhotodesign said:


> perhaps the car I drove was a bad example. All I can say is the 3-4 shift at speed was an adventure. And I'd say I am a fairly competent driver.


The shifter on my '05 is kinda sloppy. At some point, I'll put in a Hurst shifter to solve that problem.


----------



## ATPhotodesign (May 26, 2008)

Chrisco said:


> Good review man. Just make sure you bring you binoculars next time you race a GTO so you can read the license plate. LOL, good luck with the new car.


because a GTI and a GTO would ever be in a straight line drag race....

it's a 2.0L vs. a 6.0L....gimme a break. My car weighs like 3200 lbs itself...those germans like to add airbags and things so it's not exactly a go kart.

You guys are pretty cool. 

Sounds like I need to do a drive with just me or 1 passenger, an aftermarket shifter and no expectations


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Only cpmplaint with the shifter is the skip shift function which is easily taken care of for 15 dollars. Never drove the new GTI or S2000 but I feel it's like comparing apples and oranges. For me a 4 banger or 6 banger just does not produce the muscle power, or SOUND. 
Good reveiw though!


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

I drove an s2000 before the GTO. Like everyone says, it's slick, tight, and the fun doesn't start til 6,000 rpms. At 6'4" the car wasn't for me. I didn't drive with the top up, but with it down, I was looking at the beam along the top of the windshield. 

So now I have a Pedders kit, Billet shifter, and sticky tires to take care of the largest flaws. Battery relocate to trunk, headers, and big brake kit are probably on the list before I think about some like a cam or Maggie. I'm taking a handling before power approach. My commute is 4 miles. Gas can go to $10 and I'll still have this car.


----------



## ATPhotodesign (May 26, 2008)

fattirewilly said:


> I drove an s2000 before the GTO. Like everyone says, it's slick, tight, and the fun doesn't start til 6,000 rpms. At 6'4" the car wasn't for me. I didn't drive with the top up, but with it down, I was looking at the beam along the top of the windshield.
> 
> So now I have a Pedders kit, Billet shifter, and sticky tires to take care of the largest flaws. Battery relocate to trunk, headers, and big brake kit are probably on the list before I think about some like a cam or Maggie. I'm taking a handling before power approach. My commute is 4 miles. Gas can go to $10 and I'll still have this car.


Sounds like a beast.

There's a guy that works across the street from me that has a modded Cyclone Gray GTO and yester day I saw the car like 4 times driving around....it was torture for me. I obviously still like the cars, but until I can afford 2 it'sjust not the prudent choice, since I already have my car.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Once you've signed the papers on new, you're done for awhile...

I appreciate your choice, but as others pointed out, apples/oranges... You trade agility and feel for torque and power...

Everybody has their tipping-point... And to get ALL of the apples and oranges together into one nicely-trimmed basket, you've gotta spring $60K+ for a new M3...

So you got your V-dub, and we're rumbling around in GTO's, happy with the compromise we had to make to achieve a price-objective....


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

ATPhotodesign said:


> because a GTI and a GTO would ever be in a straight line drag race....


Actually everbody on here knows what ricers are capable of trying. Or do we? 

BTW, this thread is exactly line Wing_nut's s2000 vs GTO thread and every that replied in that thread are acting exactly opposite to they way they responded to him. Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> Once you've signed the papers on new, you're done for awhile...


That's why I don't buy new. I always pay cash, and that helps put things in perspective. When you have to save up for it, $10,000 for the first 9000 miles just doesn't add up.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

ATPhotodesign said:


> Thanks. The GTI is like the polar opposite of the GTI in terms of sporty cars, but IMHO when fully equipped (minus the Sat Nav, which is rubbish)is the best car under $30k.
> 
> Bi Xenon HIDs, Heated seats, headlight washers, blue-tinted glass, dual-zone climate control, XM radio, even air conditioned glove box and center armrest box!
> 
> ...


But from the front it is so dang ugly! Maybe if you put a bag over its face!?!

Excuse me, while I go puke!

'Guru


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

What's ugly about it? Looks cool to me.

On a GTO forum, talking styling, we are a bunch of dudes holding rocks in a small glass house... 

Depends on how "traditional" you are with your tastes... I'm pretty damn liberal, I like alot of different stuff...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

:agree



69bossnine said:


> What's ugly about it? Looks cool to me.
> 
> On a GTO forum, talking styling, we are a bunch of dudes holding rocks in a small glass house...
> 
> Depends on how "traditional" you are with your tastes... I'm pretty damn liberal, I like alot of different stuff...


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it's a great looking car. Then again, I think the GTO is great looking too.


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

The GTI is a very sweet ride. I myself have a hatchback that is my daily driver, so I understand completely how handy that extra space can be. Have fun.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

It is apples to oranges. His point isnt which will win or which looks best... he is simply deciding between the apple or the orange.. he has a great car, and he noticed another great car and he decided its better to keep his. This is nothing like wing nutz thread. Some people need to stop bashing random people on the forum because they dont own a GTO. :cool


----------



## ATPhotodesign (May 26, 2008)

Well I took everyone's advice and I drove ANOTHER GTO. Well, I must say what a difference a car makes.

The car I drove today was at my local VW dealer, in Cyclone Gray and even though it had higher mileage (17k) it seemed like a totally different car than the red one.

(sorry for the crappy cell phone pic)









Everything was much more solid. It didn't rattle, the shifter was the same, but I seemed to drive it better-nothing an aftermarket couldn't fix.

We'll just have to see if there's anything the finance dept can do to make it a good deal for me.

I could potentially get out of the GTI, but if I need practicality we also have this car...



















2006 Passat 2.0T...also a pretty fun car (but no GTI)


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm sorry.... Now you're pimping a station wagon at us....

If you're looking for a practical family-car forum, minivandrivinmommas.com is a great place to share opinions.... and party dip recipes too!!

Don't mind me, I'm just poking fun.... But c'mon, this is a GTO forum... No wagons unless they break into the 13's and have a minimum displacement of 5.7L please!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> I'm sorry.... Now you're pimping a station wagon at us....
> 
> If you're looking for a practical family-car forum, minivandrivinmommas.com is a great place to share opinions.... and party dip recipes too!!
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm just poking fun.... But c'mon, this is a GTO forum... No wagons unless they break into the 13's and have a minimum displacement of 5.7L please!!


I agree. If the OP is looking for utlity post something with more sport and less utlity on a GTO forum... say, like an X6... even if its a pork chop weightwise.

2009 BMW X6 - First Look - Motor Trend


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

*No wagons unless they break into the 13's and have a minimum displacement of 5.7L please!! *


HAHAHAHAHAHA 

low 14's would be questionable?


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

In the 80's, 16's were questionable, 15's were moving, and 14's were hot-damn...

In the 90's, 15's were questionable, 14's were moving, and 13's were hot-damn...

It's 2008... 14's are questionable, 13's are moving, and 12's are hot-damn...

At least that's my current outlook on street cars...


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

Ok..


----------



## Laluna350z (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanted to get a GTI before, but when I sow this video things changed.
:seeya: :shutme:
YouTube - vw golf gti burn, fire


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Laluna350z said:


> I wanted to get a GTI before, but when I sow this video things changed.
> :seeya: :shutme:
> YouTube - vw golf gti burn, fire


I *HATE* it when that happens!! :lol:


Maybe they shouldn`t have removed that heat shield when they installed the larger turbo.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It could have been worse..........They could have saved it. 

Id be too busy trying to douse the flames rather than filming it. :confused

Had this kid been more intent in putting the fire out when he opened the hood rather than filming the event maybe he'd a saved it. I wonder if he wanted it to go up in flames. 

Reminded me of the movie....Planes, Trains, and Automobiles.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I hate to point this out.... but this is not an uncommon problem in cars running hot motors, and using weeny rubber lines next to red hot exhaust parts. From the origin being on the turbo, I'm willing to bet that the oil feed on the turbo leaked, came off, or simply melted, igniting that good 'ol 5-30.

Though N/A, the first Gen Vipers had a similar problem. I forget who was testing one, Road and Track, or Car and Driver, but the car erupted in flames when a hose melted, leaking oil all over the headers, and those "cool to the touch" catalytic converters. Some kind of magazine review right.... I remember the cover being of a viper on fire. I'll post it if I can find it.

Check out Chrysler's hall of fame...

Dodge Chrysler Vehicles - Poor Quality Reliability Safety Defects

Regardless, I still want a viper. I'm currently looking at 1999-2002. 01+ has a different type of metal for internal parts i.e. piston/crank etc... But I also know what I'm getting into. Sorry... I got side-tracked here..lol. 

VW has notorious MAF failures, and they're not exactly fun to work on. The reason I love my GTO over any import is the ease I have when working on it, being able to get pretty much anything I need for maintanance for pitances at Autozone, and not having to wait for things to get shipped for Japan/Germany. I speak German, so I could go the VW route, but I got tired of hitting up my japanese friends when I needed some help, or advice and called Japan for my Subaru. Besides, I'd like to call during normal business hours, not 3am in the morning.

Lastly, I'd rather get 10mpg and no headaches, than 20+ with increased maintenance difficulties, delays, and cost. 

I have to admit though, that I almost bought a VW 337 GTI instead of my subaru, and was eyeing a slightly used R32, as well as an RX8 when I got my Goat. They have their own charm, but, citing a recent G8 review, I've been converted to the Church of Displacement. Can I get a Hallelujah for 100ft burnouts, powerslides and a Amen to Torque!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't disagree at all. 

What puzzles me is the filmmaker was more intent in turning the flaming car into a U-tube spectacle than putting forth an effort to put the flames out. When the hood was opened and the little flames were visible it was obvious there was no dire attempt to extinguish the flames. Had the fire extinguisher made an appearance when the hood was opened little damage there would have been.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There was no point, fire started on the under dash too(that`s why they pulled over), putting the fire out under the hood wouldn`t have stopped the interior fire. Tho I agree an effort or panic should have been displayed.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

If that was my car, (knock on wood) I would set the filmers car on fire and videotape it


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Laluna350z said:


> I wanted to get a GTI before, but when I sow this video things changed.
> :seeya: :shutme:
> YouTube - vw golf gti burn, fire


That's exactly what the owner gets for buying a "Vee Dub".


----------

